# Isis Proteus - problema..



## Hakel (Jul 4, 2007)

Hola amigos!

A alguno de ustedes les ha ocurrido que no funcionen los menus contextuales del Isis Proteus? Estoy usando la versión 7.1, y solo, de momento, al hacer click derecho, el menu contextual aparece, pero no puedo usarlo... Ya he reinstalado y nada, Alguna solución?

Gracias por su ayuda!

*Hakel


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 22, 2007)

Una vez como hace un año utilicé el proteus, no me acuerdo la versión, y venía por default con los botones del mouse programado de una forma "rara", con el botón derecho se seleccionaban componentes y si lo apretabas dos veces seguidas sobre algún elemento de circuito lo borraba... 
Se configuraba en el menú de opciones, no me acuerdo cual ni como, pero estaba.
No es mucha ayuda... jaja.
Saludos manito


----------

